

Vox open sources Autotune, platform for reusable news tools - surganov
https://github.com/voxmedia/autotune

======
radiowave
You named your open source software after a trademark?

~~~
circlefavshape
I suspect this got onto the front page of HN based purely on mistaken
identity.

